# An Interesting Claim About Brewing...



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

Browsing through a home brew wiki, and found in this article:

"Even though water is usually considered one of the basic ingredients of beer, some adventurous home brewers have tried replacing brewing water with other liquids. Almost any water-based liquid can theoretically be used in brewing, and can contribute flavor, fermentables, or both. Examples that have been tried, and reported as successful by their brewers, include everything from unconcentrated maple sap to Mountain Dew."

Mountain Dew beer?? Surely someone's taking the piss... right?


----------



## Trent (28/11/08)

I have heard of people using unconcentrated maple sap, so that is a possibility. Mountain Dew? Wouldnt put anything past the seppoes! They make some great beer pushing the envelope, so I guess ya have to go too far every now and then to know what is possible. FWIW, I thikn it is a hoax.
All the best
Trent


----------



## vicelore (28/11/08)

LOL id have a taste lol.


----------



## Rudy (28/11/08)

I remember hearing Chris Colby from BYO magazine talking about this, I think it was on a Basic Brewing Podcast.


----------



## brendo (28/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> reported as successful by their brewers, include everything from unconcentrated maple sap to Mountain Dew."



Anything is possible, although I would suggest that 'successful' is a somewhat relative term :blink: 

Brendo


----------



## glennheinzel (28/11/08)

Recipe from BYO
http://www.byo.com/component/resource/arti...2-mountain-brew


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

Ugh, I'd take the crab juice


----------



## KingPython (28/11/08)

Honestly a brewer who can make beer out of coca-cola will be a millionaire.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

Hmm, I wonder what that recipe would be like if coke was subbed for the mountain dew?


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/08)

why would you bother with moutain dew as its base ingredient is water. f*ckn idiots.

but yeah any liquid thats viscosity isnt too thick to prevent flavour transfer and kill yeast could theoreticly be used for brewing. honey = mead, grapes = wine, fruit = ciders, so why not maple sap or something else.

theres a south american 'spirit' made from fermented spit :icon_vomit: 

actually you could probably just about pitch yeast straight into moutain dew and it would ferment because of all the sugar. but it would taste like shit and fusily as its crap sugars.


EDIT:


peas_and_corn said:


> Ugh, I'd take the crab juice



hmmm Khal-Khalash . no pizza.


----------



## Swinging Beef (28/11/08)

Aussies are now ordering a Low Carb Blonde beer with a dash of coke in the top.
Why???


----------



## Interloper (28/11/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> Aussies are now ordering a Low Carb Blonde beer with a dash of coke in the top.
> Why???




I think this is what it should have said...

Aussies Retards are now ordering a Low Carb Blonde beer with a dash of coke in the top.


----------



## FireBlade (28/11/08)

Because the low carb beer has no flavour.


----------



## KingPython (28/11/08)

I think the Germans started that trend, one of many bad things they have unleashed on the world.


----------



## brendo (28/11/08)

Maybe they want to put some carbs back in? :blink:


----------



## newguy (28/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> "Even though water is usually considered one of the basic ingredients of beer, some adventurous home brewers have tried replacing brewing water with other liquids. Almost any water-based liquid can theoretically be used in brewing, and can contribute flavor, fermentables, or both. Examples that have been tried, and reported as successful by their brewers, include everything from unconcentrated maple sap to Mountain Dew."



:unsure: I suppose boiled dog piss could be used too, but just because it could be used doesn't mean I'm game to try it.

Mountain Dew. :icon_vomit: Why not try blood? Would be a big hit with all the goth vampire wannabees.


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/08)

newguy said:


> :unsure: I suppose boiled dog piss could be used too, but just because it could be used doesn't mean I'm game to try it.
> 
> Why not try blood? Would be a big hit with all the goth vampire wannabees.


irish red ale has a new meaning


----------



## newguy (28/11/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> irish red ale has a new meaning



:lol: True story. Soon after I started brewing a friend recommended that I name one of my beers "Strained Through My Girlfriend's Panties Red Ale".


----------



## jonocarroll (28/11/08)

I would otherwise say "this sounds like a stupid idea" but in light of the article in question, perhaps not...

What about beer? Either a plainish megaswill or a not-so-great (not spoiled as such) homebrew? Sure, it's not the cheapest option, but Mountain Dew ain't exactly pouring out the garden hose neither. Would this have a chance at improving/concentrating flavour? Hmmm... Could you make a low alc (attempting to not kill the yeast) stout, then put it back through and make... A DOUBLE STOUT???

[Otto's voice] You know those stouts that are like... double stouts? [/Otto's voice]


----------



## Interloper (28/11/08)

newguy said:


> :unsure: I suppose boiled dog piss could be used too, but just because it could be used doesn't mean I'm game to try it.
> 
> Mountain Dew. :icon_vomit: Why not try blood? Would be a big hit with all the goth vampire wannabees.



I've seen an everclear (all grain alcohol) & human blood cocktail recipe but can't find it now...Something they do in American frat houses...


----------



## TidalPete (28/11/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> Aussies are now ordering a Low Carb Blonde beer with a dash of coke in the top.
> Why???



In a fashion what goes around comes around. 
In my youth lots of drinkers had their beer with a dash of sars (sarsaparilla) & quite refreshing on a hot day it was too. :super: 
We often used sars to improve the taste of any beer that wasn't XXXX.  
We all know that a shandy is a beer with a dash of lemonade but I think I'd draw the line at coca-cola.

TP :beer:


----------



## DiscoStu (28/11/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> Aussies are now ordering a Low Carb Blonde beer with a dash of coke in the top.
> Why???



Last time I was at the Bavarian Bief Cafe the had a beer on the menu they called Diesel, which was Lwenbru Dunkel mixed with cola. Not something I would try but it was their.


----------



## sinkas (28/11/08)

The whole idea of turning Mountin Spew into anything even remotely appealing is laughable

There Seems to be a new barrage of advertising for this urine on TV now


----------



## Cortez The Killer (28/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> Ugh, I'd take the crab juice



:lol:


----------



## brettprevans (28/11/08)

i mean mizing bere with beer is ok (ie balck and tan). in fact im partial to a black and tan. theres even the old boiler maker (whisky/bourbon droped into beer) which you sort of see as a get pissed thing. very USA. but coke etc. bloody hell. its shandy like which was orginally for ladies. pffft sissies.

drink real beer. drink enamal eating mega hopped beer with 200IBU! be a man!!


----------



## Sammus (28/11/08)

newguy said:


> Would be a big hit with all the goth vampire wannabees.



You should watch more southpark:


Goth kid said:


> Fellow students, over the past week there has been a lot of confusion, so we have asked for this assembly to clarify the difference between goth kids and vampire kids. Let us make it abundantly clear: if you hate life, truely hate the sun, and _need_ to smoke and drink coffee you are goth. If, however, you enjoy dressing in black 'cause its fun, enjoy putting sparkles on your cheeks, and follow the occult while avoiding anything that's bad for your health, then you are most likely a douchbag vampire wannabe boner. Because anybody who thinks they are actually a vampire is freaking retarded.


 :icon_cheers:


----------



## Sammus (28/11/08)

Anyone tried brewing with milk?  that's mostly water, right?


----------



## Swinging Beef (28/11/08)

Sammus said:


> Anyone tried brewing with milk?  that's mostly water, right?


The Massai make a drink from fermented blood and milk.
Keeps them looking good on the inside.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/08)

Sammus said:


> Anyone tried brewing with milk?  that's mostly water, right?




There was a fermented milk beer / brew story in Japan that was on the AHB a while back.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/11/08)

Sammus said:


> You should watch more southpark:



Aw, c'mon. The best way to overthrow conformity is to all dress/behave the same way... wait. :unsure: 

I'm starting up an anti-fascism club. First on the agenda... Uniforms.


----------



## brendo (28/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm starting up an anti-fascism club. First on the agenda... Uniforms.



Can I join - or are there strict eligibility criteria one must adhere to??

Brendo


Edits purely for grammatical correctness... it has been a long week...


----------



## newguy (28/11/08)

Sammus said:


> Anyone tried brewing with milk?  that's mostly water, right?



I once judged a mead that had milk added to it. Besides being cloudy, it was actually pretty good. The guy that made it explained afterward that he was after a way to sour it without using acids.


----------



## newguy (28/11/08)

Sammus said:


> You should watch more southpark:
> 
> :icon_cheers:



I didn't think I could possibly watch more. :lol:


----------



## Sammus (28/11/08)

newguy said:


> I didn't think I could possibly watch more. :lol:



I had hoped as much


----------



## jonocarroll (28/11/08)

brendo said:


> Can I join - or are there strict eligibility criteria one must adhere to??
> 
> Brendo



No criteria, but I want it to go smoothly, so you had better be good at taking directions. Just so I know you understand, we should probably work out a salute h34r: I think I'll end this tangent here.

Back on topic - my thoughts on making beer with beer - is this actually viable? Would using a fermented K&K batch be any different to just adding the kit after the kettle? Would a few bottles of Guinness Foreign Extra improve a (small batch) stout or just be a waste?


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

Adding Guinness to an empty glass is a waste of a good glass


----------



## Sammus (28/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Aw, c'mon. The best way to overthrow conformity is to all dress/behave the same way... wait. :unsure:
> 
> I'm starting up an anti-fascism club. First on the agenda... Uniforms.



I think you're looking at it the wrong way. Its the dress/behaviour that defines them as goth, not the other way around (they don't decide to be goth, and thus change their dress and behaviour to suit - I guess some people might, and would aptly be labelled wannabes or posers lol).


----------



## newguy (28/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Back on topic - my thoughts on making beer with beer - is this actually viable? Would using a fermented K&K batch be any different to just adding the kit after the kettle? Would a few bottles of Guinness Foreign Extra improve a (small batch) stout or just be a waste?



A member of my club made a really good beer some time ago by using a FWK as the "water" for his initial infusion of an AG batch & sparging as normal. I used the same method to make a Russian imperial stout and it turned out really, really well. Even won a couple of medals with it. I have an American barleywine planned using the same method.

It's an easy way to brew a high gravity beer without using so much malt.


----------



## jonocarroll (28/11/08)

Sammus said:


> I think you're looking at it the wrong way. Its the dress/behaviour that defines them as goth, not the other way around (they don't decide to be goth, and thus change their dress and behaviour to suit - I guess some people might, and would aptly be labelled wannabes or posers lol).



My bad. I forgot just how much red & black tartan socks really encapsulate how I feel about the world.  Don't get me started on Emo kids. How are drainpipe pants a statement? [/rant]


----------



## Katherine (28/11/08)

> drink real beer. drink enamal eating mega hopped beer with 200IBU! be a man!!



apparently it is impossible for a human to taste any more IBU over 100....


----------



## Sammus (28/11/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> My bad. I forgot just how much red & black tartan socks really encapsulate how I feel about the world.  Don't get me started on Emo kids. How are drainpipe pants a statement? [/rant]



who knows, makes as much sense as a mohawk and a saftey pin through your nose, or dressing in all leather growing a big beard and riding a harley, or walking around in pluggers, stubbies, a singlet and a tinnie of vb. It's just a style that people choose to live by.


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

Katie said:


> apparently it is impossible for a human to taste any more IBU over 100....



Indeed. Though apparently once you go over there are changes in texture and flavour balance that make a difference.

I don't know for sure, I haven't done a 200IBU batch before.


----------



## Katherine (28/11/08)

> Indeed. Though apparently once you go over there are changes in texture and flavour balance that make a difference.
> 
> I don't know for sure, I haven't done a 200IBU batch before.



yeah not something on my top ten things to do.... call me a girl but I like my IBU around 40....


----------



## peas_and_corn (28/11/08)

ross' 200IBU recipe-
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/brewing-pages.asp?NewsID=23

I remember there was a thread about it at one point, apparently it tasted nice.


----------



## Sammus (28/11/08)

peas_and_corn said:


> ross' 200IBU recipe-
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/brewing-pages.asp?NewsID=23
> 
> I remember there was a thread about it at one point, apparently it tasted nice.



That's theoretical IBU, I think those calculations fall apart at high IBUs - solubility of the bittering components is only finite  I seem to recall hearing or reading somewhere that someone tested it in a lab, and it came in around 80 or 90...


----------



## PostModern (28/11/08)

King Python said:


> Honestly a brewer who can make beer out of coca-cola will be a millionaire.



Phosphoric acid + yeast = ??

If you added coke syrup to a finished beer, well, maybe...


----------



## jonocarroll (28/11/08)

This may have been seen before, but it's interesting

Linky - 2007 IBUs (theoretical)

Apparently it's the 6th best brewery in the world (2nd best in Denmark), so it's at least not just some nutjob sitting in his backyard making this up. 

Solubility may not be a problem if this works(ed) out

I think I'll have to try this 'use beer instead of water' idea and make a double stout. Later. First need to get AG going at all.


----------



## Weizguy (28/11/08)

PostModern said:


> Phosphoric acid + yeast = ??
> 
> If you added coke syrup to a finished beer, well, maybe...


I made a batch of Coke Porter, and it was OK (disgusting actually, but drinkable in small quantities).
Coke Fiend and Poor man's Poorter here. Caffeine beer.
BTW, in the U.S. the Mountain Dew has caffeine too.
Relevance? Dunno..., just a few stray facts.
Les out


----------



## PostModern (28/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I made a batch of Coke Porter, and it was OK (disgusting actually, but drinkable in small quantities).
> Coke Fiend a Poor man's Poorter here. Caffeine beer.
> BTW, in the U.S. the Mountain Dew has caffeine too.
> Relevance? Dunno..., just a few stray facts.
> Les out



I remember that beer. Never really did get inspired enough to try making one


----------

